# climber needed around Tampabay,Florida



## magicmic (Mar 28, 2005)

Im in need of a climber in Tampa bay Florida .I need a guy with experience and his own equipment.Were stationed in saint petersburg ,but alot of our work is in Tampa. Email me if your interested [email protected]


----------



## NYSawBoss (Mar 31, 2005)

I may be interested. My parents are in Oldsmar and my wife and I were talking about possibly moving down into the area. I was going to start calling all the tree services in the tampa..Pinellas county area. If you're still looking...send me a PM.

Tony


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 31, 2005)

Whassup, Tony? Ya gonna trade snow for hurricanes? :alien:


----------



## magicmic (Mar 31, 2005)

Im definately interested in a climber.when do you think you would be able to start? we mostly clean out oak tree's ,but have been known to take down some pine tree's too.What kind of experience do you have?


----------



## basnighttrees (Apr 3, 2005)

How long is the work good for and what kind of pay are you offering?


----------



## magicmic (Apr 3, 2005)

The work is for as long as you want I start my guys @ 150 a day and raise it after i see what you can do


----------



## basnighttrees (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I am getting 200 per day now. I was considering coming down for a few weeks. I would need more to cover travel, room, and board. I am in VA.


----------

